# Which is the best Theological Dictionary?



## reaganmarsh (Jul 18, 2014)

Greetings PB brethren, 

Which of these 2 dictionaries of theology do/would you prefer, and why? 

New Dictionary of Theology: David F. Wright, Sinclair B. Ferguson, J. I. Packer: 9780830814008: Amazon.com: Books

or 

Amazon.com: Evangelical Dictionary of Theology (Baker Reference Library) (9780801020759): Walter A. Elwell: Books

Thanks in advance!

Grace to you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 18, 2014)

I have them both and prefer the Elwell item as it has more entries with succinct discussion. The other item has much fewer entries and seems more of a collections of articles on select topics that often do not meet my need for a diversity of topics in one book. Of course, nothing beats the ISBE early or later editions. For example: International Standard Bible Encyclopedia


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 18, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Of course, nothing beats the ISBE early or later editions. For example: International Standard Bible Encyclopedia



While were on the notion of one-upmanship a set of Schaff–Herzog Encyclopaedia of Religious Knowledge is a set well 
worth purchasing, which will make available an almost inexhaustible treasure house of information, this is what the Logos
Bible Software page says about it:

"For more than a century, the New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia of Religious Knowledge has set the standard for biblical and theological reference works. Over a period of nearly four decades, nearly 100 editors and more than 600 scholars under the editorship of Philip Schaff collaborated to write the most detailed and comprehensive biblical and theological encyclopedia in the English language.

Using the Realencyklopädie für protestantische Theologie und Kirche, edited by Johann Jakob Herzog, as its model, Philip Schaff aims to give readers “all the information needed to pursue any subject to its roots.” For the first time in this third edition, Schaff successfully brought together into a singular reference work the most important scholarship from biblical studies, historical and doctrinal theology, archaeology, geography, church history, patristics, and comparative religion. The resulting work ranks among the best-selling and most-cited Christian reference materials, and has been the first stop for pastors, teachers, parents, students, and scholars for more than a century."

https://archive.org/details/NewSchaffHerzogEncyclopediaOfReligious


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 18, 2014)

I have used both. I agree with Patrick. Elwell's is good.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 18, 2014)

Elwell is the one I prefer and find myself using most frequently. However, when away from my computer, Laridian has The New Dictionary of Theology handy on my mobile devices.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 18, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, nothing beats the ISBE early or later editions. For example: International Standard Bible Encyclopedia
> ...


Yes, I have this one, too. It is a very good set. Given the comprehensiveness of the ISBE, I would still choose it if I only had money for one purchase.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 19, 2014)

Patrick what Theological & Denominational slant does the ISBE take, as in its contributors & content, that you're aware of.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 19, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Patrick what Theological & Denominational slant does the ISBE take, as in its contributors & content, that you're aware of.



Generally the orientation of both is broad evangelical. The Orr edition was penned in large part to offer a conservative counterpoint to the destructive biblical criticism of the day. An added advantage is that you can get it in the public domain without cost.

The revised edition was produced by one of my old seminary profs, Bromiley. Calvinists are widely represented along with every other stripe (e.g., Pentecostal and Arminian Methodist). Several of my seminary profs were contributors to the revised edition. Since the general editor was G. Bromiley, my old Fuller profs are included in force (e.g., Anderson, Daane, Fuller, Glasser, Harrison, Jewett, Ladd, LaSor, Martin, Meye, Smedes, Watts) along with TEDS, Conservative Baptist Denver, Calvin, Talbot, Asbury, Westmont (Gundry), Dallas, Wheaton, Dubuque, Bethel, Liverpool, GTU, Azuza, Richard Muller (then at Fuller, now at Calvin), Covenant, RTS, ABSW, Gordon-Conwell, etc.

It is a "who's who" of broadly evangelical scholarship (and some more progressives) of the late 20th century.

The revised edition was the winner of the Evangelical Christian Publishers Association's Gold Medallion Award for Bible Study/Theology (1980) and the Gold Medallion Award for a Reference Work (1983, 1987).

If you want a Reformed recommendation, Kim Riddlebarger says "I use this set more than any other reference work I own. Great articles on every major doctrine, person, place, and event in the Bible. This one. ... is indispensable!"


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have Elwell.

The IVP Dictionary of Practical Theology and Ethics is also an interesting and useful addition to any library in helping to fill out our understanding of how we should live.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 19, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Which of these 2 dictionaries of theology do/would you prefer, and why?



_New Dictionary of Theology_, because it has Sinclair Ferguson's name on it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 19, 2014)

Very helpful responses, y'all. Thank you!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 19, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick what Theological & Denominational slant does the ISBE take, as in its contributors & content, that you're aware of.
> ...





One Little Nail said:


> Patrick what Theological & Denominational slant does the ISBE take, as in its contributors & content, that you're aware of.


Dennis has said it more succinctly than I could have said on the matter. I really find no other dictionary/encyclopedia comparable to the ISBEs (I have both editions). They are my starting point for coming up to speed on something and then digging deeper elsewhere. The ISBE at least gets you "buzz-word compliant" on numerous theological topics.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay, so y'all have made me think I ought to get Elwell for sure. And really look at the ISBE. And maybe pick up the IVP volume just for good measure...

There are several editions of the ISBE in print. Any recommended links to the one you prefer? (Print is my preference over digital). Yes, I'm content to be a Luddite. 

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Jul 24, 2014)

Both are very good and worth having on the shelf of your library devoted to reference works. I grab Elwell much more frequently. The IVP Dictionary is multi-volume and, therefore, much more comprehensive. If possible get them all. If one must be chosen, grab Elwell.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jul 24, 2014)

You could try the Dake's Annotated bible...

Running for cover......


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 7, 2014)

Y'all gave me a lot to think about and I appreciate it! Upon further review (of our bank statement!), I have found and downloaded the ISBE for e-Sword, picked up a used copy of IVP's New Dictionary of Theology for $4 + shipping on Amazon (Ferguson's name on the cover was my tipping point there - thank you Daniel!), and decided to save my pocket change toward Elwell. 

Of course, I generally only carry my debit card, so the pocket change thing might be a while in coming! Ha! 

Thanks again for the replies, y'all. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 7, 2014)

Good choices, Rev. Marsh!


----------



## sgemmen9 (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a thought... get Logos Bible Software. It's great for dictionaries and grammars. It can be a bit pricey but in the long run you could save money.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 8, 2014)

Warning -- vast ignorance about to be displayed. What is the purpose of these dictionaries? (I love references, but this is one I haven't used.)


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 8, 2014)

These types of dictionaries and encyclopedias aggregate a vast amount of data on a topic and present it in a concise way. If you are beginning a study, they are a great place to commence your work so that you get the 30,000 feet in the air overview of the entire field prior to drilling down into the details. Also, the more up-to-date ones carry the best bibliographic tips for where to go for more information.

Articles are written by experts, sometimes the very best experts in the world, and come as close to the idea of being authoritative as you will find this side of the eschaton. They are, however, perspectival in that they can carry the biases and prejudices of the author, depending on how proactive the editor chooses to be in his work. I will always remember reading an article on believer baptism by one of my old profs, Geoffrey Bromiley, in the old Baker's Dictionary of Theology (reissued as the Wycliffe Dictionary of Theology). He was clear, concise, and convincing . . . until you read the next article, also by Geoffrey Bromiley, defending infant baptism which was also clear, concise, and convincing. In other words, he played fair in his task to present and summarize the best arguments available on the topic, despite his personal views.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 8, 2014)

JWithnell, our newly retired PB brother hit the nail on the head in his reply. Concise, clear overviews of hundreds of topics/movements/people/interpretive schools are the theological dictionary's reason for existence. 

Shelby, I'll have to look into Logos one of these days when I get a book allowance! I must say that I prefer print volumes to digital -- although the usefulness and speed of digital is not lost on me!


----------

